# Best Price and Places to buy stickmen



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Suggestions? I need about 5 of them. Anyone make their own?


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I made my own without a welder. Upon finishing these I found added material that may have been as good but lighter and cheaper.

Home Depot - 1/2" galvanized threaded pipe. 
1 - 5' section 
2 - 2' pieces
1 - T fitting
1- 2' piece of 1/4" rebar 

Thread T-Fitting to end of the 5' section and put each 2' piece on either side (looks like a T). Its not real heavy and can be broken down easily. I cover with a Tyvek paint suit from HomeDepot or Lowe's.

Drive rebar into the ground for a support stake.

Total cost $22.

I did see the plumbing section has 1/2 " copper tubing/fittings that may work well and be light but would be suseptible to denting.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

*Use Pvc pipe 6 feet long sections - One to two inches diameter what ever you prefer- place T joint at top cut for arms the bottom of the pipe should be cut at an angle to drive in ground- very cheap- very light and will last* 
________
marijuana trichomes


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*stik men*

I just take a good coathanger and hang a white shirt on it and hang it on my winger. works like a charm.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I use a black electric fence post and clip my t-shirt (thats on a hanger) on the top clip. The posts can be bought for 1.99 from Tractor Supply


----------



## Scott Galloway (Jan 7, 2004)

I made my own. I got scrap rebar from a construction site cut it with my sawsall and welded it myself. If you dont have access to a welder you could get a body shop to do them all for you for a 6-pack. I would..


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I bought mine from LCS.com for $19.99. They are 1/2 " iron painted rod with a welded bolt at the shoulder T with wingnut so they fold up. They have either a folding or welded step at the bottom. I cover them with tyvek painters cover suits from the dollar store=$21.00 and no work for each.

Dan


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Are you saying the tyvek painter suits cost you $1.00 each?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Can someone post a pic of a "stickmen" cause I am lost...dont know what a stickmen is.

DuckHunterTex

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mostly a stickman is a post or something to hang a white coat. It resembles a gunner in a white coat and to a trial dog that's where the birds come from.

Look at http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10917 and you'll see several pictures of stickmen in actual use on training setups. Scroll down there is more than one pic.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Mud Diver,

The Tyvek painter's suits cost $1 each at the Dollar Store.

Dan


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

captaindan said:


> Mud Diver,
> 
> The Tyvek painter's suits cost $1 each at the Dollar Store.
> 
> Dan


Thanks!!!


----------

